# The Carcharodons



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think about these? I'm looking for an army that looks fairly old in look but is about in 40k era.

I'm not entirely sure how the name is pronounced, but their colour scheme looks pretty cool and I'm interested in their "mission" as well as them possibly being descendants of Corax's geneseed.

Forgeworld has a model for them which looks pretty badass as well, so I'm considering after I finish painting my World Eaters maybe starting something with them.

Also in an article on warhammer 40k wiki it relates them to the Black Templar's in style of fighting, so maybe their rules could be used. I don't know though I've not played normal space marines in ages.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Carcharodon - pronounced "Space Sharks" :grin:

Very much in your face and no mercy, so yeah BT's might fit the bill


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ItsPug said:


> Carcharodon - pronounced "Space Sharks" :grin:
> 
> Very much in your face and no mercy, so yeah BT's might fit the bill


I'm under the impression they are separate chapters, both look different apart from the chapter symbol and both have very different battle honours i.e Space Sharks have a long list, these guys have none apart from the Badab conflict.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Only things I never really liked about them was the name (Both Space Sharks and Charcharadons) and their chapter symbol. Obviously if you wanna do the chapter you wouldn't change the name, but you could do something to the symbol so that it looks a bit better (although they may have changed it since I last checked).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> Only things I never really liked about them was the name (Both Space Sharks and Charcharadons) and their chapter symbol. Obviously if you wanna do the chapter you wouldn't change the name, but you could do something to the symbol so that it looks a bit better (although they may have changed it since I last checked).


This is the current symbol for them








I think I may google the pronunciation of it, since the name is derived from the Latin name for the Great white shark.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've always pronouned it Char - chah. - rah. - dons, if that helps. 

As for the symbol, it doesn't look that bad actually, but I think it's missing something...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I found that the Ch at the beginning is pronounced with a hard K

"ch" (as in Carcharodon) is pronounced as a hard K

http://www.elasmo-research.org/education/classification/pronunciation.htm

Then I found a website that speaks it to you!

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=carcharodon


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well I found that the Ch at the beginning is pronounced with a hard K
> 
> "ch" (as in Carcharodon) is pronounced as a hard K
> 
> ...


Well I was close :laugh: Still can't say it's amazing lol.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> Well I was close :laugh: Still can't say it's amazing lol.


It sounds a bit better, a bit more aggressive, the full name is The Carcharodons, kind of like The Salamanders. Better than Space Sharks imo.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Space Sharks is retconned into the Carcharadons.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's pronounced car-ka-ro-don, as in Carcharodon Carcharias, Carcharodon Megalodon, Carcharodontosaur, etc.

Their mortal enemies are still the "space jets" - but they haven't had a conflict since they both left the 'Merican conclave.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well I found that the Ch at the beginning is pronounced with a hard K
> 
> "ch" (as in Carcharodon) is pronounced as a hard K
> 
> ...


Please tell me I'm not the only one who made that pronunciation site say "fuck". :grin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

chromedog said:


> Their mortal enemies are still the "space jets" - but they haven't had a conflict since they both left the 'Merican conclave.


Too bad, they both had really good choreography during their fights.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Space Sharks is retconned into the Carcharadons.


Are you sure? They appear to be fairly different enough, the only overlap was the Carcharadons where given the Mantis Legions home system, but originally so was the Space Sharks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Are you sure? They appear to be fairly different enough, the only overlap was the Carcharadons where given the Mantis Legions home system, but originally so was the Space Sharks.



This might help, though I'm not sure if it's 100% reliable.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Are you sure? They appear to be fairly different enough, the only overlap was the Carcharadons where given the Mantis Legions home system, but originally so was the Space Sharks.


Yes, I'm sure. Alan Bligh is quoted to have said that. The old iconography was shit, the name was shit, but the background was decent, yet needed expanding upon.

Hence; Space Sharks v2, aka Alan Bligh's Space Sharks, aka Carcharadon's.

Check out the Minotaur's for example, and how they've changed over the years.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just found that theres a rule with The Carcharadon's special character which means he can only really be included within a normal codex marine list. Some about Combat Tactics, I'm not really good with normal marines since of course I play Chaos Marines.

Edit - Nevermind it actually states he can only be used in a Space Marine Army list.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Decided to not go for them, as I already have a close range melee dedicated force I want something a bit more shooty. Still mobile but not as reliant on close combat but close range shooting.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't have to swap Bolters for Close Combat Weapons you know? It just means you've got Jump Pack-less Assault Squads with Furious Charge as troops with the option for a Meltagun and Combi-melta sergeant - something even Blood Angels can't have.

But tbh, what you're asking for is (as ever) Grey Hunter Territory.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vaz said:


> You don't have to swap Bolters for Close Combat Weapons you know? *It just means you've got Jump Pack-less Assault Squads with Furious Charge as troops with the option for a Meltagun and Combi-melta sergeant - something even Blood Angels can't have.*
> 
> But tbh, what you're asking for is (as ever) Grey Hunter Territory.


I don't get that part, might be something to do with the codex but I don't get where assault squads without jump packs come into squads not exchanging their bolters for close combat weapons.

The Raptor's sound more like the short range shooting option I was thinking of, sadly I don't like their colour scheme.


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm under the impression they are separate chapters, both look different apart from the chapter symbol and both have very different battle honours i.e Space Sharks have a long list, these guys have none apart from the Badab conflict.


From what i understand they are the same but space sharks isnt as menacing as Charcharodon (if you were wondering its the first half of the scientific name for a family of sharks that include the great white and the megalodon) i am trying to save up some money so i can start my core force of these badasses

they also use alot of pre heresy gear, and they changed the name and scheme to make them more appealing i thing (for forge world)


----------

